# Todays Nice Load.



## escrap (Jul 27, 2011)

Had another good load today. Here are the totals. 

Towers-636
Servers-15
Switches-35

Total weight of the items-15,636lbs

Here are a few pics i took, between the sweating..lol

Zack


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! I had to wipe the drool of my chin. Nice load


----------



## escrap (Jul 27, 2011)

lambskin,

The real killer is, that ten years ago the equipment we picked up would be well over 450K.  

Zack


----------



## darshevo (Jul 27, 2011)

I love those clam shell dells. They strip so fast


----------



## escrap (Jul 27, 2011)

I love them too. It makes it easy when they are all the same, as you never have to change a bit, and you know exactly where every screw is. The floppies and disc drives are a breeze too. Should all be done within 2 days tops.


----------



## element47 (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing pile.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish you would sell them.I could be there by saturday!


----------



## escrap (Jul 28, 2011)

Mic,

Are you talking resale value. If so, from all our contacts, nobody really cares about 10 year old units. lol


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 29, 2011)

escrap said:


> lambskin,
> 
> The real killer is, that ten years ago the equipment we picked up would be well over 450K.
> 
> Zack


If only you could turn back time now that they are in your possession. What source did you acquire all that from if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## TXWolfie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow thats a crap load of boxes, too bad I didnt see this when it was posted I would love to of had the magnets from the hard drives I could of used them for a project i am doing now.


----------



## escrap (Jul 30, 2011)

They were all acquired from a school. Alot of our material comes from schools and hospitals.


----------



## BuenaBoy (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm new. But I am curious, how much did a load like that cost you? 

I have access to 450 pc's with no hard drives for $1,000.00

Seems like a deal to me but I am really new and being cautious and reading a lot of posts looking for someone who had a similar experiences.
-Dave


----------



## escrap (Aug 1, 2011)

Dave,

This load cost me 1500.00 to purchase. We currently pay schools .20/lb for their computer towers if they are whole. That price includes picking it up from them. Lets just say the average computer weighs 20 lbs, which is a light estimate. 450X20=9000lbs....9000lbsx.20=$1800.00. We would roughly pay 1800 dollars for a load similar to yours. You need to see what each computer is worth to you. Hope that helps you out some.

Zack Morris


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent Zack. Same way I do it as well. 8)


----------



## BuenaBoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

-Dave


----------

